# Gun Posters



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for a nice gun poster to hang in my dorm room. This isn't a classified, I'm just wondering if any of you are familiar of a store (online or not) that sells posters of handguns. I've searched all over the internet and none of the gun manufacturers offer posters on their site. I have a poster that I got at the Smith and Wesson factory four years ago that has all their handguns on it, but It's in my room back at home and I'd rather just get another one of something similar.


Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Prints from Oleg Volk, photographer, owner of thehighroad.org

http://volkstudio.com/

and his gallery

http://olegvolk.net/gallery/fellowship/randysamos/RS-Armory/


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.gunart.net/index.htm


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.deltapress.com/catalog/page40dp.html

also call glock and get their calendar free


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking more for a poster that lists all the current handguns of Ruger, Glock, Walther, S&W etc. or maybe of a bunch of popular handguns. 

The glock calender, it's free? I looked on their website and found nothing about it, is the only way to get it to call?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm looking more for a poster that lists all the current handguns of Ruger, Glock, Walther, S&W etc. or maybe of a bunch of popular handguns.


You're welcome. You didn't specify your criteria in your initial post, you're probably not going to find what your looking for either, good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://teamglock.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TeamGlock&Category_Code=Posters


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SMITH-WESSON-RE...hZ008QQcategoryZ71139QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SMITH-WESSON-PI...hZ008QQcategoryZ71139QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's exactly what I'm looking for Bruce. I ordered a nice Porsche 959 and 6 foot long Lamborghini Countach poster from the 1980's so I need to see how much room I have left over.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

PM me with your address and I will send you a cool (hot) Galco poster of a woman wearing our thigh holster.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

OP,

You should probably post it here first so we - uh, I mean he, can determine if it is really any good. :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> PM me with your address and I will send you a cool (hot) Galco poster of a woman wearing our thigh holster.


From Galco's website http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2638&CatalogID=393










I guess everyone is entitled to their own definition of "hot."

Or "woman."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just for the record, that is NOT my leg. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

SUBMOA I just laughed so HARD. That was awesome.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

it looks a bit like this.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a hunch, but I'm betting that isn't Mike either...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

now that is a poster!!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

here are some good GUN SHIRTS

http://www.thoseshirts.com/gunshirts.html


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

LIKE I SAID
i haven't learned how to post pics yet


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hideit said:


> LIKE I SAID
> i haven't learned how to post pics yet


Did you take a look at the sticky threads on how to do it in the Forum Help board? PM me if you still need help...:smt023

my fav shirt:


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

The uspsa sight has a cool poster you can order on their sight of production guns.


----------

